# [Resolved] Missing .exe files



## Blairwood (May 27, 2004)

I use Windows 98 which is working well after a major crash and a lot of tinkering in safe mode. I have Norton SystemWorks 2003 with Norton Anti-Virus. I am now able to access the internet using IE and Netscape. No problem accessing mail. 

Problem: I have some missing .exe files: help (hh.exe), Windows Update (wudmgr.exe), and sevinst.exe. I have no idea where they went. I am able to run windows update by entering Microsoft's website. All critical updates have been downloaded and installed. Scans using Norton utilities find no errors or problems on my hard drive.

Question:

I would much appreciate it if someone will give me a URL or ftp site where I can download and replace these missing files. (I suspect there are more but I haven't encountered them yet.) Thanks.


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Hello Blairwood , those files should be on youe Win98 disc . Go to "System Configuration" and run "System File Checker " . It will find any missing files and Prompt you to reinstall them from your disk. If not found there, or there are newer versions try this link.......

http://www.snapfiles.com/freeware/freeware.html


----------



## Blairwood (May 27, 2004)

Hi Pacalis. Problem is Win 98 was preinstalled on my computer when I bought it from CompUSA. I have never had a Win98 disc. Can the missing files be downloaded from a website?


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

Is the Win98 folder copied to your hard drive? Do a search on your computer for a folder name Win98. If it's there just run setup.exe that's in the Win98 folder and do not format. It will re-install your system files keeping your programs and everythign intact.


----------



## Don77 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi for your sevninst.exe, go to this link http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...80256d0900559c47?OpenDocument&src=bar_sch_nam

Scroll down a bit and you will see the ltest download for it

Don


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try c:\windows\options\cabs as the "restore from" location. Not sure if it will find all of them or if doing that will resolve all problems, but it's worth a shot:

Using SFC to extract files

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

{if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"}


----------



## Blairwood (May 27, 2004)

Thanks, guys for your help. I'm afraid I misled you. The HELP folder does exist. When I go to the Start menu and enter HELP in the Find Files or Folders Box, or look in C:\Windows\, a list of all the help folders and files appears when I click Find.

The problem I am having is that when I go to the Start Menu and click the Help icon, the message appears: "cannot find the file 'hh.exe' or one of its components. Make sure the path and file name are correct and that all required libraries are available."

I guess the question should be: How do I get the Help button in the Start menu to be associated with the Windows help folders or help files so that the Start menu help button will activate them?

Rollin' Rog: Do I still need to follow the instructions in your reply? Or do I need to do something else? Thanks.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you do a file search for hh.exe, does it show up? I seem to have two versions in my Win98 box, one in c:\windows and one in c:\windows\system.

You may also want to check for:

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/q252/6/12.asp&NoWebContent=1

Also, if you have installed the IE cumulative updates, this really should have been installed first, but might correct the problem if installed afterwards:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/contents/WUCritical/q811630/default.asp


----------



## Blairwood (May 27, 2004)

Hey Rollin' Rog: I can find ?Hh in c:\windows but not in c\windows\system.

However, downloading the update 810847 from your second-mentioned microsoft site SOLVED the problem. Now clicking on Help in the Start menu allows access to the help files. Thanks so much for your help!

Don77: I did download sevinst.exe from the Symantec site you suggested. Thanks for the suggestion.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Great. I don't know why I had two copies, completely different versions. When two files like that are in Windows and Windows\system, I believe the system folder will take precedence. But if only one is present that that runs.

Sounds like we can mark this "resolved". If not let me know and I will undo it.


----------

